# Medical Worries



## Hansol (13 Dec 2005)

hey all. Its been a few weeks since my medical, and I think it went well, but the more I think about, the more I freak myself out that I won't pass it. I'm worried that all of my "little" conditions might be more than that, and figured maybe you guys could shed some light on if I truly have anything to worry about:

-I had my eyes lasered, and had the eye doctor fill out some sheet on my vision. Later, the WO said it was wrong, so long story short I had to get an optomatrist to fill out another form stating my REAL vision status. (I'm worried the docs in ottawa will see this and go "WTF?"

-I have a mild hay-fever/cat allergy that i just take claratin for. It doesn't make it hard to breath or anything, its just like having a cold. (Have read up on some people getting medically disqualified due to allergies)

-I had a hernia operation when I was all of 8 months old. Its never affected my performance in athletics or anything else, but i'm worried that it is a bad thing to have had in the eyes of a medical officer...

-I used a pair of custom made, but NOT doctor perscribed insoles for when i played soccer when i was in jr high to help with mild ankle pain. Had a sheet filled out by the family doc saying i can function without them and everything. Still worried about that whole deal.

So now that you guys know my medical history, lol, maybe someone can comment on whether or not these medical worries are warranted, or if they really are going to be a problem? Cheers.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (13 Dec 2005)

> -I had my eyes lasered, and had the eye doctor fill out some sheet on my vision. Later, the WO said it was wrong, so long story short I had to get an optomatrist to fill out another form stating my REAL vision status. (I'm worried the docs in ottawa will see this and go "WTF?"



A friend of mine had laser eye surgery. They didnt stop him for that.



> -I have a mild hay-fever/cat allergy that i just take claratin for. It doesn't make it hard to breath or anything, its just like having a cold. (Have read up on some people getting medically disqualified due to allergies)



So do I. They let me in though.



> -I had a hernia operation when I was all of 8 months old. Its never affected my performance in athletics or anything else, but i'm worried that it is a bad thing to have had in the eyes of a medical officer...



So did I. They let me in.



> -I used a pair of custom made, but NOT doctor perscribed insoles for when i played soccer when i was in jr high to help with mild ankle pain. Had a sheet filled out by the family doc saying i can function without them and everything. Still worried about that whole deal.



That could be a problem. What is the pain from? Did you injur your ankle before? Did it heal completely?


----------



## PViddy (13 Dec 2005)

I can relate, i had to get an Optometrist to fill out my V-category forms, cause i discovered my eyes were a little whacked at the RC.  he wasn't sure he was filling them in correctly which had me worried and ready for a huge delay, but everything went silky smooth.

What is the deall with Doctor prescribed insoles anyway ? is that a big no no, or does it depend on the trade ? (i am thinking about going RF).


cheers

PV


----------



## Hansol (13 Dec 2005)

the ankle dealy had to do mostly with "growing pains" and high arches back in gr 9. I would experience soreness in my ankles and knees AT THE TIME. I put the insoles in my shoes, and it helped. Right now (4 years later) i hardly ever use the insoles, i do my runs without them, and only use them in my hiking boots because they are more comfy than the original boots. The doctor wrote all this down on that little sheet, saying that I "don't need the insoled to function in a military environment" and her prognonsis was "ankle pain due to growing". That being said, I am still worried

That aside, Forgotten_Hero, thanks for letting me know all this stuff. I know i am most likely psyching myself up when I don't need to be, but its sure nice to get answers about your fears.

I think the deal with doctor perscribed insoles is that you probably can't function without them, and that would be a big problem i think. I am going in the infantry, so I know it is a big deal with regards to me. -Cameron


----------



## Armymedic (13 Dec 2005)

Hansol said:
			
		

> hey all. Its been a few weeks since my medical, and I think it went well, but the more I think about, the more I freak myself out that I won't pass it.



I am sorry I couldn't help myself.

If you were more prepared, you definately would pass.

Why are you asking this on here? If you're accepted, you're accepted, if you're not...


----------



## Hansol (13 Dec 2005)

um, i'm curious as to how I could "prepare" myself for my medical? And my worries come from the fact that my medical file got shipped off to Ottawa wednesday, and I'm worried about if any of those "conditions" will be a very large "red flag" for them. I asked it here because I'm certain a few medical people brows the site, and others will have had the same conditions as myself and state that it wasn't a problem. So yeah.

As to whether I am accepted or not, yes, you are right. Either I am, or not. Nonetheless, I wanted to know if any of those problems would be an automatic "go home and don't come back". -Cameron


----------



## Armymedic (14 Dec 2005)

Alas, so miss undestood...I should have said studied more.

Of the conditions you listed, the one you should be mildly concerned about is your eyes. But I can't see that being much of an issue. It may limit your choices as to what occupation you have avail, but you still should be able to get in.


----------



## Hansol (14 Dec 2005)

THANK BABY JESUS AND HIS MAGICAL STARS!

As for the eyes, the mix up was somewheres along the lines of me seeing 20/20 in one eye and 20/25 in the other, and the surgeon saying i see 20/20 with glasses, eventhough i don't wear glasses.... Something like that.

Anyway, I think that still puts me in a V1 category? And apologees for not coming across clearly in my question. I'll try to fix that for the future. Thanks for the input. -Cameron


----------



## Dog (15 Dec 2005)

I had laser-eye surgery last year (PRK Wavefront, different from LASIK) and I have 20/15 vision in both eye's now. My surgeon had to fill out the same form, and guess what? He screwed it up, filled out the wrong information in the wrong spots, signed where I was supposed to sign, you name it, he screwed it. When I dropped off the form, I mentioned it to the doc, and he looked at it, nodded and said "it shouldn't be a problem."

  I'm heading off to Basic next month, so I guess it wasn't a big deal.

  As a side note, doesn't it concern you that men who surgically operate on something as delicate as another persons eye's can't fill out a simple form without mangling it? certainly made me wonder...


----------



## visitor (15 Dec 2005)

I am willing to guess, that your surgeon has  more important things to do than fill in forms and do paperwork  and did it hastily. Was your eye surgery done  properly and carefully?  That is what matters. He is a surgeon,  not a secretary.


----------



## Hansol (15 Dec 2005)

Yes, I had to laugh when I heard the form was filled out incorrectly. But you are right when you say he isn't a secretary. He did a wonderful job on my eyes, and that is all that matters. 

Dog, thanks for mentioning that eventhough your form was screwed up, it went through. That makes sleeping at night much easier. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## dearryan (16 Dec 2005)

Hansol said:
			
		

> THANK BABY JESUS AND HIS MAGICAL STARS!
> 
> As for the eyes, the mix up was somewheres along the lines of me seeing 20/20 in one eye and 20/25 in the other, and the surgeon saying i see 20/20 with glasses, eventhough i don't wear glasses.... Something like that.
> 
> Anyway, I think that still puts me in a V1 category? And apologees for not coming across clearly in my question. I'll try to fix that for the future. Thanks for the input. -Cameron




I had the same sort of paper work issue. I read every letter during the eye exam at the RC. The physicians assitant gave me a V1. Then read my paper work from my laser eye clinic which classified me as having 20/20 with both eyes, but 20/25 individually. Since I wasn't correctable to 20/20 (because its not like I am going to wear glasses with such a slight issue) he had to drop me down to V2. If it sounds confusing...it is! Today I went for my final appointment at my clinic and they said I have 20/20 in each individual eye. The physicians assitant told me that it would be checked again anyways when and if I do my aircrew medical. Actually screw that "if" bit....when I do it. ;D

Anyways man....I'm no expert but those problems don't sound like show stoppers to me. There are people with bigger issues than those. Good luck.


----------



## Hansol (20 Dec 2005)

Howdy. Got a phone call yesterday saying that my medical had cleared, so apparently all those things that I listed weren't a problem. -Cameron


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Dec 2005)

Hansol said:
			
		

> Howdy. Got a phone call yesterday saying that my medical had cleared, so apparently all those things that I listed weren't a problem. -Cameron



Congrats, 1 step closer.


----------



## FutureQYR (6 Jan 2008)

does anyone know what is the requires vision level for infantry?


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jan 2008)

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> does anyone know what is the requires vision level for infantry?



Search on *vision *and *infantry* in the *Enrollment Medical* board.

And then go here and here.


----------

